# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  8 điểm đến tuyệt vời nhất để cảm nhận mùa thu ở Đông Nam Á

## hangnt

*Không chỉ đẹp mà đa phần những điểm đến này cũng rất "vừa túi tiền" cho cả gia đình bạn cho chuyến du lịch mùa thu.*
*
1. Bali, Indonesia*

Indonesia nổi tiếng với những hòn đảo thơ mộng, những bãi biển lung linh trong nắng vàng nhiệt đới, những kiến trúc cổ vĩ đại, trong đó tiếng tăm nhất phải kể đến Bali. Du khách thường đến khám phá Bali vào mùa thu để cảm nhận những bãi biển mang vẻ đẹp tinh khiết và ghé thăm hàng ngàn ngôi đền, thưởng thức ẩm thực phong phú của nơi đây.



Bali có biển xanh, cát trắng đẹp tới nao lòng. Ảnh:travelmato.



Đây được xem là thiên đường du lịch nhờ những dịch vụ nhà hàng, khách sạn thuộc loại cao cấp và những trải nghiệm thú vị được đánh giá nhất nhì thế giới.



Ngôi đền cổ kính là nét đặc trưng của Bali. Ảnh: Zenpundit
*2. Vịnh Hạ Long, Việt Nam*

Về vịnh Hạ Long mùa thu này, bạn được đắm chìm trong khung cảnh non nước hùng vĩ nhưng cũng không kém phần lãng mạn, nên thơ. Với hàng nghìn hòn đảo kỳ vĩ, thành quả kì diệu của tạo hóa, vịnh Hạ Long hấp dẫn với du khách trong nước, quốc tế và được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới.



Được xem làm kỳ quan mới của thế giới, Vịnh Hạ Long thu hút khách du lịch với biển xanh ngát, núi đá vôi nhiều hình dáng, hang động tuyệt đẹp.
*3. Sa Pa, Việt Nam*

Tháng 9 – 10 là Sapa mùa lúa chín, khi ấy thì khắp mọi góc nhìn Sa Pa đều rực vàng. Sa Pa như khoác lên mình màu áo mới – màu vàng óng trên khắp những quả đồi. Núi rừng lúc này trở nên lung linh, lộng lẫy hơn bởi những thửa ruộng bậc thang đang mùa lúa chín. Ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa được tạp chí du lịch Travel and Leisure (Mỹ) bình chọn là một trong 7 khu ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất châu Á và Thế giới.



Màu vàng của lúa óng ả, trải dài trên khắp những cánh đồng lúa ruộng bậc thang. Ảnh: Internet



Tại Sa Pa, bạn có thể ngắm những ruộng bậc thang tuyệt đẹp trải dài ở thung lũng Mường Hoa, Tả Van... Ảnh: Internet
*4. Đảo Boracay (Philippines)*

Boracay ấn tượng bởi bãi biển đẹp như mơ, bãi cát trắng mịn sạch sẽ, nước biển trong vắt, sóng nhẹ lăn tăn dễ chịu; hơn cả là dịch vụ khá tốt, con người thật thân thiện. Hòn đảo nhỏ xinh đẹp này đứng đầu trong top 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất châu Á và được trang web về du lịch nổi tiếng TripAdvisor bình chọn vị trí thứ 2 trong top 25 bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới.




Boracay là một hòn đảo nhỏ thuộc tỉnh Aklan, cách thủ đô Malina của Philippines hơn 300 km về phía Nam. Ảnh: Internet



Nơi đây nổi tiếng với những khu nghỉ dưỡng đẹp tựa thiên đường. Ảnh: Internet
*5. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Nơi đây được xem là thành phố hiện đại bậc nhất ở châu Á với nền văn hóa truyền thống độc đáo, thành phố được mệnh danh “thành phố vườn” với những mảng xanh thơ mộng, trong lành. Tháp đôi Petronas, khu Chinatown, động Batu hay công viên giải trí Sunway Lagoon là những điểm dừng chân thú vị, không nên bỏ qua khi tới thủ đô Malaysia.



Ảnh: Cisaustralia.
*6. Tonle Sap, Campuchia*

Đây là hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất Đông Nam Á đã được UNESCO công nhận là khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới từ năm 1997. Tháng 8 đến tháng 11 hàng năm là mùa nước nổi ở Tonle Sap với nguồn cá dồi dào và phong phú nhất trong năm. Du khách đến đây thời gian này được cảm nhận cuộc sống Biển Hồ chân chất đồng thời sẽ vô cùng cảm phục ý thức bảo vệ môi trường, bảo vệ thiên nhiên của người dân nơi đây.



Cuộc sống bình dị của người dân nơi đây. Ảnh: Internet
*7. Luang Prabang, Lào*

Giữa núi rừng heo hút, cố đô với vẻ đẹp bình yên mang dấu ấn trung tâm Phật giáo được xem là điểm du lịch nổi tiếng bởi sự thanh bình và vẻ đẹp vừa tự nhiên vừa nguy nga lộng lẫy... Đến với Luang Prabang bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những mái ngói đỏ nhấp nhô cuộn mình theo dòng Mê Kông cùng những nhà sư mặc áo cam đi khất thực thành hàng dài qua các con phố cổ vào mỗi sáng sớm.



Du khách đến với Luang Prabang bị thu hút bởi các di tích cổ xưa của cố đô này. Ảnh: Internet
*8. Hồ Inle, Myanmar*

Từ ngàn năm nay, hồ Inle là nơi diễn ra mọi hoạt động đời sống xã hội của dân tộc Inthar. Inle không chỉ thu hút du khách bằng vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, và những khu resort gần gũi với thiên nhiên, mà nơi đây còn là điểm đến của nhiều du khách muốn tìm hiểu về một vùng văn hóa có lịch sử khá lâu đời.

Khi phiêu du trên hồ bạn sẽ trải nghiệm nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc khi đi qua những ngôi nhà nổi, những chiếc thuyền ngược chiều, những người dân chài với chiếc váy quấn Longiy truyền thống chèo thuyền như những nghệ sỹ bằng một chân giữa mênh mông sóng nước.



Cư dân hồ Inle là những người Kayan “cổ dài” khéo tay dệt vải, ngôi làng chuyên nghề làm dù giấy, sản vật địa phương tại khu chợ nổi trên hồ. Ảnh: Internet



Cách chèo thuyền đánh cá rất độc đáo của người dân nơi đây. Ảnh: worldwidetour
_Theo afamily_

----------

